# KHE Flatland Bike Messerschmitt



## drunky-monkey (10. Mai 2005)

wie findet ihr das KHE Flatland Messerschmitt Bike ist das gut und zu empfehlen


----------



## jimbim (10. Mai 2005)

hab ich auch schon gefragt is ja aba net schlimm


also es ist *******    haro soll gut sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renegado (10. Mai 2005)

Leute gebts auf ... gebts auf mitm BMX und geht Inliner fahren ej


----------



## Flatpro (11. Mai 2005)

würde reik doch mal einmal auf mich hören


----------

